
Wokeademia - vo2maxer
https://johnhcochrane.blogspot.com/2020/01/wokeademia.html
======
ARandomerDude
Plot twist: MLK's words are no longer considered #woke enough.

“I have a dream that my four little children will one day live in a nation
where they will not be judged by the color of their skin but by the content of
their character.”

~~~
nkozyra
What am I missing? What's the wokeness test this fails?

~~~
monoideism
Wokeists are fairly adamant that we should be judged/hired/listened to a
greater or lesser extent depending on the color of our skins. So overtly
quoting MLK's famous quote identifies people as someone who disagrees with
that assumption, and thus blackball-worthy.

~~~
nkozyra
You're again describing the ideal. There is, however, a reality that isn't
congruent with the ideal. So "wokeists" may be operating in a space where
reality tempers this enviable ideal.

~~~
monoideism
I'm guessing you saw where I addressed this argument elsewhere in the thread,
but in case I'll paste it below. In short, of course it's an ideal and not
congruent with current reality. Still doesn't mean it's not the best way to go
about things, for all parties.

For anyone who has grown up and been educated under a social justice
heterodoxy, understanding this classical liberal point of view seems
difficult.

From my other comment:

There are folks who see very clearly that MLK's dream remains unfulfilled, who
want it to be fulfilled, and yet who still oppose making hiring decisions on
the basis on someone's race or gender.

Those are not mutually exclusive

~~~
nkozyra
> Still doesn't mean it's not the best way to go about things, for all
> parties.

No, it 100% isn't the best way to go about things, because it isn't reality.
And by pretending it is we ignore the very real institutional problems that
leave people of color (and similarly women, LGBTQ, etc) behind the eight ball
from day one.

There is a way to say "we're all the equal" but also "I recognize the
unnatural inequality imposed by systemic, lingering institutions."

By ignoring the second part, you discount the experience of living in an
inequitable system.

